# Youth Any Bull Tag!



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Well I was unsuccessful in everything but my general season deer tag (which I am very grateful for! Should be a great hunt!) But what i'm most excited about is that my little bro drew a Youth bull tag! Should be an awesome hunt! I can't wait to chase some stinky bulls and with some luck maybe well get one on the ground! He has yet to harvest a big game animal so hopefully this year is the year. Anyone else going to be chasing elk with the young guns this year? 

I've got a couple places on the north slope of the Uintas I have in mind that should get us into some screaming bulls (i'd be happy to share/swap information with other youth hunters looking for a starting point) but I'd love to hear any suggestions on other areas to scout from you guys. What can be expected on this hunt? I'd love to hear some stories and see some pictures of those that have participated in the hunt. 

If anyone else out there has a youth tag shoot me a PM, I'd be happy to help out with a few places to start scouting. Maybe we can make a few trips out together. Good luck out there!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

My little bro drew it a few years back! WHAT a blast!!! I called him a 300" bull within 23 yards...wish he had a bow! haha but the rifle did just fine! No one else hunting around us! all the guys scouting were jealous!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Awesome! I've heard it's a fun hunt! I bet you're little brother was smiling for weeks. I've been the jealous one too many times... glad this year I can be a part of the adventure!


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

My son drew this tag. We should compare notes.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats to all who drew this year! This was my last year eligible for it after applying all 6 years I wasn't able to pull the tag!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Bummer Katorade! I never drew it as a youth either... I think they need to apply the point system to the youth hun

I'll shoot you a PM and we can talk. Hopefully we can shoot a bull or two! Congrats on the tag! Should be a fun hunt


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My boy had the youth permit last year .. I'll never mess with it again ..
IMHO ,, The worst youth hunt I've ever seen ..

Utahs general season any bull units are pathetic ..
Havn't looked at them much, BUT spent enough time on them last year
to know to never wast my time on that again..

I'm headed Wyoming and Colorado way with my kids to hunt 'general' elk ..


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on the permit. Find some areas ahead of time and you can have a good hunt. It will take some work, if you are starting from scratch.

Points are no good. The kids can only draw the permit for 6 years and the odds are 1 in 16, meaning it would take 16 years to cycle the kids through. Random is the perfect way to go for this hunt.

My opinion differs greatly from Goofy. Kids get to have a hunt and the elk are there to kill. It is a hard hunt because many people in Utah don't know how to hunt elk because they hardly ever get to do it. (not talking about Goofy, just most hunters in general) I have helped out on a few youth elk hunts and everyone has been success in either blood or memories. I can't wait until one of my own kids draws the tag. A hunting we will go and memories we will make and hopefully a bull will get shot. 

That said, I will say Goofy is correct that WY and CO are good places to go, but a guy has to learn how to hunt them there also. WY has the best general elk hunting in the Nation. A guy can rifle hunt Wyoming's elk every year in Sept with a rifle and shoot better bulls than we find on most of Utah's LTD elk hunts. WY and CO youth permits are only a $100 or so.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Interesting points... I would definitely agree that Utahs general elk areas aren't up to par; although, I think the way the youth tag is set up does a good job of allowing the younger generation to have a good experience and get the most out of what is available. I think we all wish there were more elk available but i'll take what I can get. 

I still don't quite understand why the point system doesn't work. Help me understand the math behind it all. You make it sounds as if its a constant ratio, no matter how many kids apply or how many tags are issued. That's not the case is it?

Luckily i'm not starting from scratch and should have some time this summer to check out a couple new areas. I know the elk are there and with hard work and a some luck, hopefully we can make it happen!


----------

